

Mac Simulator for Kinect - aggarwalachal
http://kinesis.io/blog/mac-simulator-for-kinect/

======
aggarwalachal
Video Demo:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiK4EF1Cnaw&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiK4EF1Cnaw&feature=youtu.be)

